# Boneless Chop Night



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good eats!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks good Pay. My favorite food.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, what is your favorite meat? Feathers, fin or hair. If you could only have one kind of meat for a whole year, what would it be? Hands down, mine would be pork. I like it all, but pig meat pork gets the nod.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Now that's a hard question.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Pay, what is your favorite meat? Feathers, fin or hair. If you could only have one kind of meat for a whole year, what would it be? Hands down, mine would be pork. I like it all, but pig meat pork gets the nod.


Pig flesh is good for sure. Just glad I don't have to decide. Ain't America great!


----------

